# Perch for bait.



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Many many years ago there was an old alcoholic commercial fisherman that lived in a school bus on the river bank above Hank's Marina.
I bought fish from him plus caught some on my lines. He out fished me 
4 to 1. 
I used big trotline minnows and live perch because operating the marina and restaurant kept me too busy to hussle bait several hours a day. If I could not trap or buy it I did not use it.
He always used cut bait. He claimed he could catch more fish on cut perch or cut carp than any other bait. His theory was a blue cat would hit a piece of dead perch faster than a live one.
What is your opinion GG, SS, dbullard and you other juggers and trotliners. Live or dead? I know that shad will be the first choice but in 1970 when the lake still lacked 12 feet of being full shad were almost non-existent.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

We have had good luck with cut bait on Livingston. I also remember Hanks marina back then. Is the marina still there? I was a teenager and stayed at a mobile home subdivision down from the marina. 1971 to 1974.


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hard to beat cut bait unless fishing for yellow cats. Even if you use a live perch for bait, scale it, (PETA is not watching are they), and if you use cut bait, fillet the perch is excellent.


----------



## moorefishing (Aug 28, 2009)

I prefer live perch,Goldfish,and shad. We fish the Guadalupe River around the house and in my opinion the gar like the dead bait better.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

blues and channels dead, xcept crawfish

yellows live


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

I prefer cut bait for blues.We had a couple a family reunions at Hanks back around 79 and one year it was up on the hill where the house burned down.My dad caught some nice blues drifting the flat out in front of the rv sites.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks db. 
That was Hank Anglin new house under construction that burned. Hank had a bad habit of not paying his bills. He owed me for the septic system, Bill Gregory for the electrical work and Gene Young for the concrete. Arson was proven. The shariff said one of us burned the house. Could be but I think I was fishing that night.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Channel's dead nasty bait....Blueswill eat both fresh dead and live..yellow's only live...I have caughtmore blues on cut shad than anything else..Get the big gizzard shad and cutt hem up..The button shad will work but not as good.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I drift with cut large threadfin shad in the lake when fishing for box size blues, bout 3 to 4 inches long. 
I make 3 baits out of one, after I cut the tail and the head just before the eyes off. I sometimes drift with the head plus a little before the dorsal fin if I only want larger fish. I like to use the middle section with intestines and all that good stuff, hook it in the top right corner once with a 4/0 to 5/0 circle hook, rig it Carolina style. I use an egg sinker sometime as it slides over stuff better than other shapes.
At times I have outfished cut shad, especially below the dam when it came to getting a little better fish with cut anything bigger than a shad. Buffalo, gou, carp, we used yellow bass when it was legal, and usually did a little better in size and quanity but big pieces of cut shad did almost as good, the other's skin being tougher than a shad's would take a hit and let the fish come back to hit again, with shad it's gone the first tiem often.


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

obiewan57 said:


> Hard to beat cut bait unless fishing for yellow cats. Even if you use a live perch for bait, scale it, (PETA is not watching are they), and if you use cut bait, fillet the perch is excellent.


Stole the words right out of my mouth! Green to you my friend.

Andy


----------



## UFgatorHarv (May 16, 2009)

I like it cut. It works very well, conserves bait, plus, on a jug line, live perch LOVE to tangle themselves around the mainline and create a big mess. Tangles aren't as much of an issue on a drop line or trot line though. When I've tagged along to fish the Guadalupe w/ a friend of mine, he uses live exclusively (no jugs).


----------



## johnny a (Jun 10, 2006)

I think it has more to do with what the fish wants at that particular time. I do not trot line or jug but I do a considerable amount of limb lining during the cooler months. I use finger mullet, mud minnows, cut shad and cut mullet. Most of the time I use a combination of live and cut. There have been times that only the live bait would catch fish and there have been time when the cut bait did better. I have also used perch a few times and got nothing on them but some people swear by them. I guess what I am trying to say is don't limit yourself to one particular bait.

Some say only live for yellows. I caught this one on cut mullet.


----------



## UFgatorHarv (May 16, 2009)

Hey, hey, that'll work! Nice rig too by the way.


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

I usually us a combination. Live perch till all of them in the livewell die, then cut. I mainly fish the north end of Toledo Bend with jugs and shad is tough to get there.


----------

